# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  السماح باستيراد البندورة

## الحصن نيوز

قررت وزارة الزراعة السماح بفتح باب استيراد مادة البندورة من الخارج اعتبارا من اليوم الخميس . 

وقال وزير الزراعة المهندس مازن الخصاونة  ان هذا القرار جاء لسد النقص الكبير في اسواق المملكة من هذه المادة وسد النقص الحاصل في انتاجها المحلي جراء عوامل الطقس التي سادت المملكة خلال الشهرين الماضيين واصابة بعض حقول الخضروات بحشرة حفار البندورة. 

وبين المهندس الخصاونة ان قرار فتح باب استيراد البندورة من شأنه ان يسهم في ايجاد حالة من التوازن السعري لهذه المادة في السوق المحلي، مشيرا الى ان باب التصدير ما زال مستمرا ولم يتم اغلاقه.

للتفاصيل اضغط هنا...

----------

